# More walnut Burl



## Daniel (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is an update from the recent walnut burl group buy that I did.
When I drove down to pick up that wood, I was able to talk to Joey and asked him to forward pictures of exceptional wood that he gets. here is a photo he sent me this morning. He estimates the log weighs 375 lbs. I told him I would pass it on to the group. I also have a photo of some eucalyptus and some olive wood I have to get ready to post. I'm doing this only in case someone or ones out there are interested in it.


----------



## TowMater (Apr 28, 2008)

I am interested in material like that.


----------



## randbcrafts (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd be interested in some also.


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 29, 2008)

The Walnut from the last group buy was the nicest I've seen.


----------



## ken69912001 (Apr 29, 2008)

I could go for some of that.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd be interested in some as well.


----------



## Chasper (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll tentatively commit to buying some of it.  I could use a dozen or so blanks. 

I have nearly free access to lots of it, but the local stuff I can get is too pale and too dry.  I cut some stakes out of walnut over the weekend, used them to lay out a new flower bed.  I know it has a great reputation, but as far as I'm concerned plain, straight grained, kiln dried walnut is nearly worthless.  It is good for fence posts and construction stakes, it is naturally rot resistant.  

This looks like it would be dark and it hasn't been overcooked in a kiln.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll could use about 6-12 pen blanks.


----------



## wlk (May 10, 2008)

Let me know when the blanks come available. I have to talk to Da Boss about orderingjavascript:insertsmilie('')
Big Smile 

Wade


----------



## penhead (May 10, 2008)

Daniel,
I might be interested in some of the olive wood, especially large enough sizes to make bowl blanks.


----------



## Daniel (May 11, 2008)

Well every one I still have lots of walnut frot he last buy for getting pen blanks and such out of. I posted this mainly in case any of you big spenders wanted to buy it from joey. one thing I learned fron teh last group buy is that my equipment is not big enough to be handling these large slabs.
I am sort of buried in the pen mill group buy as well as some personal stuff (Just had 10 teeth pulled last friday) ut for any of you that want somepen blanks please e-mail me I will do my best to get back to you on what I have and prices. for now I am offering nice figured pen blanks for $20.00 for a box of 12 plus the postage. havn't had time to use the computer  long enough to get a picture ready. I also have some of the really premium burl pieces but they are more like $3.00 a blank but really fantastic burl.

Somehow I lost eh picture of the Olive wood so I will have to e-mail Joey to see if I can get anouther one. anyone that wants to contact joey about large slabs of wood please e-mail me I can give you his contact info.


----------



## Petricore (May 12, 2008)

I am definitely interested in some as soon as blanks are cut


----------



## desertyellow (May 13, 2008)

count me in for a dozen pen blanks.
The burl looks great.

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## brains (May 17, 2008)

Count me in for a dozen blanks when they are ready.

Bob


----------



## eastbay (May 18, 2008)

Hello IAP members. Joey also sells on ebay also and has a store. His user name is hiromi54 and the store is fruitwoodz. Just in case you did not know. Josh


----------



## penhead (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, actually found his store on ebay just a few days ago. Nice stuff.




> _Originally posted by eastbay_
> 
> Hello IAP members. Joey also sells on ebay also and has a store. His user name is hiromi54 and the store is fruitwoodz. Just in case you did not know. Josh


----------

